# YOU



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

****WARNING THIS THREAD HAS BEEN EDIT FOR CONTENT****

YOU are afraid to hike over a half mile and never leave the safety of the roads and trails. Your four wheeler and fifth wheel are your home.YOU hunt late and leave early, afraid of the dark.








YOU have very predictable moves and on opening day, the same thing will happen in the same place, every time, every year.








YOU only hunt on the weekends and never hunt those down times in the hunt.

YOU have pushed me to be a better archer.








YOU have taught me that steep and deep are places you will not visit.








YOU lack the drive to finish the hunt unable to push yourself over the top.








YOU have no respect for others research, time and energy to develop a excellent hunting spot. 








YOU have made me very careful of who I hunt with, who I talk to and who I listen to.








Thank YOU. YOU have made me a better hunter. What will YOU teach me this year?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

ME?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice pics and congrats on your success!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank "YOU"


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you want a big pat on the back or something? How about a little gold star on your forehead? I have alot of respect for the "hardcore" hunters who go the extra mile and put in the extra effort to have success. But do you really need to come on a forum and brag about it to get some internet cool points with the UWN? Well since this is what I think you were wanting I'll go ahead and give it to you..."Way to go north slope! You the man buddy!"


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank "YOU" For Living in Utah county.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on your success and the memories the pics will bring to you but; you lost me when you put yourself on a pedestal


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Inspiring! Thank "YOU!" :roll:

I just learned plenty about "YOU"!


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow talk about putting yourself on a high horse but remember the higher the horse the harder the fall
i will say well done and congrats on all your sucsess but i do not like the attitude of yours 
some of us can only hunt weekends but that doesnt mean we arent dedicated or willing to push ourselves,
just means we may need to put food on the table for our familys than letting the wife and kids go hungry all so we can get a ego boost, 
one thing i do know is i will be avoiding you with your attitude it is most likely safer to stay away as you obviously dont like fellow hunters much to insult them like you have


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Why, you're welcome. Glad to help. 



Can I expect a few packs of elk steaks for my trouble. :?:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think this thread has yielded the results that the thread starter was expecting.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeez take it easy on the guy, he's just sharing some of his success and hardwork. Not a big deal.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

People, people, relax.....Is this a rant?....YES. I just bought a kayak to go bear hunting. Yes, a kayak. Long story short I took someone to my bear hunting spot in Idaho, he broke my trust and now has friends and family hunting in my spots/bait sights. So instead of playing cat and mouse with him, I am going to cross the river in a kayak and hunt a big canyon where no one can bother me. I was thinking today about all the extremes I have gone to, to get away from other people/hunters. Every picture that I posted fit the description of that hunt and what was the key to success . I have simply learned how to get away from people and do my own thing. Where, when and how I begin a hunt starts with "how can I get away from the crowds". I like to do my own thing and it has worked for me, I won't apologize for that. o-||


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Makes better sense. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

There's some sweet pics there. Hunting is definitely a lot funner when you're away from the crowds!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

am i suppose to be impressed? nice utah trophies i guess? you are the superior hunter... :_O=:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank YOU for ensuring that I will never be the most arrogant person on this forum. :O•-: ----------SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

so I guess that running through the forest in a Big Bird costume yelling "come out, come out wherever you are" will never be as effective as I had hoped?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Great post NS. After recently having a knee replaced, I'm planning on getting back into shape so I can get away from all the YOU's. I have a couple friends that go the extra mile, and I look up to them. Never defend, always promote!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Arrogent??? I think not. I get what NS is saying. You have to understand his infectuous personality to read in between the lines. Let me translate...

It looks to me that NS (like many others) has worked very hard and spent countless days in the field to ensure his success. He has studied, scouted, hiked, and worked his butt off to learn the country and the animal he is hunting. This is not something that can be done in a year or two. He has spent years in his special areas gaining a higher eductaion. I have hunted with NS and he is a very dedicated sportsman. 

I can only imagine that out of the goodness of his heart he has shared his knowledge and sacred grounds with a "trusted" friend. Thinking this is someone who would appreciate the blood, sweat, and tears he has dedicated to this area he showed him the ways of his hunting area. Most likely NS showed up to hunt bear this spring only to find this "friend" had raped the secret killing hole by sharing it with others. This unthinkable act has left NS looking for a new place to start all over again.

I understand NS. I truely do. I am sorry that this person betrayed you. Good luck with your kayak and hopefully your new adventures will create new and exciting memories for you to share.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry about the guy taking your spots!

Cool photos


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread is hilarious! Knowing my Giligan (little buddy) and his intentions, was making me laugh because I KNEW that the next comments were going to be slams by the people who like to hide behind their keypads and go on rants. Thank YOU complainers, you didn't let me down. Nice Job North Slope for putting yourself out there and making yourself vulnerable. Your success is a tribute to your dedication to get away from the crowd and DO WHAT IT TAKES to be successful. You should have called me first however on this kyak thing. I have one that you could have used. I have been using it for years to get away from the crowds and into the ducks! Good luck with the Bars! I'm getting out in the next couple of weeks to set sites and shoot big stinky fured critters with archery tackle!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

NICE WORK!!! dont worry about all these comments! i have learned a lot just reading ur posts! thanks NS!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I get it. This story explains it. ( For all the would be violators of "Sacred Ground")

Sacred Ground

Many years ago, a friend and I backpacked 10 miles into a wilderness for deer and elk. I’d planned to go alone but when he asked if he could go I said sure, with one condition – he wouldn’t tell other people about this particular spot. After all, I’d spent four hunting seasons, plus countless hours and money scouting, learning the area. Yes, it was public land, open to anybody, but my personal knowledge wasn’t for public broadcast.
My friend said he wouldn’t utter a word. That was good enough for me, and away we went. We saw lots of deer and elk and few other hunters. Everything was sweet.
At least it was until the following winter when I learned that some hunters from our town had killed several big bucks during the rifle season – in the very spot where we had been. How did they learn about that spot? I wondered. The answer was not good. My friend had told them. Apparently he thought it was okay. After all, I wouldn’t be there during the rifle season. Besides, I’d probably never find out. What would it hurt?
But it did hurt. It hurt because they’d taken the very animals that made this spot special to me, animals I’d worked years to find. It hurt because those hunters, who’d invested none of themselves there, probably had less than full respect or appreciation for that place. It hurt most of all because my trust and confidence had been violated. I felt betrayed.
We all have our favorite spots, places where we’ve invested our time, our money, our experience, our feelings, our lives. These places can be diverse – a remote elk basin, a whitetail scrape line and the back 40, an antelope water hole, a ridge with some big mule deer – but they all have common qualities. They’re places we’ve found with our own ingenuity, our sweat, our time, our study. We might cherish some spots because of their hunting quality, but we love others just because we discovered them on our own, or we never see anyone else there, or we have had special feelings or experiences there. Whatever the reasons, these special places often become more than just good hunting spots to us. They become sacred ground.

Violation of quality
A friend of mine used to hunt a brushy little bowl in Washington where he could always see a couple of bears. Despite his best efforts, he never killed one of them, but just going there and seeing bears gave him hope and good memories. Wanting to share his joy he invited a buddy along. That was good. But later, the buddy took his brother, and the brother invited two of his pals, who killed two bears. In a very tangible sense, my friend had seen the quality of his spot eroded – as a product of his own generosity. He felt very much as I did in the scenario described at the beginning. Trying to be good guys, we’d both got burned.
Hunting of public lands, my bear hunting friend and I did not lose our right to hunt. We may have felt robbed or violated, but at least we could continue hunting our sacred grounds. But on private land, the result could be more devastating. M.R. James, editor and founder of Bowhunter, talked about a common scenario.
“You have permission to hunt a farm, a place you’ve hunted for years, and you invite a buddy to hunt with you. That’s okay, because the landowner doesn’t mind. But then that buddy shows up with a bunch of his friends, and things start snowballing, and the landowner gets angry and closes his land to everyone – including you.
When that happens, you feel violated, because other people don’t regard a place as special, when you do,” James said.
On a similar there, I’ve talked to hunters who’ve invited guests to hunt their favorite private property – only to have the guests later lease the hunting rights there and lock them out altogether. Violations of sacred ground can have some very obvious and negative effects on hunting quality.

Violation of Respect
A few years ago a friend and I were skinning a bull elk in the bottom of a canyon, a place I’d discovered on my own several years before. It was a wild place, hard to reach, special to me in its loneliness. I’d never seen anyone else there and never expected to. But right at dark, as we worked on the elk, we spied a hunter climbing up towards us.
“Hi, Dwight,” the hunter said, as casually as if we’d planned to meet right there for coffee.
“Do I know you?” I said. He was wearing a face mask, and the light was dim.
When he pulled off his mask, I recognized Monte Moravec, a longbow maker from Missoula. I was incredulous, not just at seeing someone there but someone I knew. “Monte, what in the world are you doing down here?”
“I’ve been hunting this canyon for 15 years,” Monte said. “You’re the first person I’ve ever seen here. I didn’t think anyone else was crazy enough to hunt here.”
We laughed, and then Monte helped us finish skinning the elk, and together we all hiked out to the trail at midnight. It was a grand reunion, not only because we’d renewed a friendship, but because we found we shared a common bond. Sacred ground.
I’ve always believed that appreciation is proportionate to time and effort expended, and that’s why I’ve never resented meeting someone like Monte in the field, someone who has paid his dues and respects the place as much as I do. It’s his sacred ground, too. But people who have invested none of themselves in a place have no foundation for respect. Did those rifle hunters who killed the deer truly appreciate and revere that place as much as I did? I don’t know, but I doubt it because appreciation comes not from what you take out of a place but from what you invest into it – your time, effort and emotions. And I know those hunters invested nothing but a quick horse ride and a few bullets. From my point of view, they raped and ran.
Why does this bother me? I look at it this way. When someone (you consider) undeserving invades your area and kills a bunch of game there, or leases the place out from under you, you maybe irritated or disappointed, but you might understand their motives and accept the loss, because those are outward offenses. They’re strictly practical business.
In contrast, when someone fails to understand your feelings and tramples your reverence for the land, you feel hurt, because the issue goes beyond business. It becomes personal. Your feelings are made a mockery. That’s why it makes sense to protect sacred ground. You’re protecting not only a piece of land, but your own heart.



Violation of Honor
If you say to someone, “Listen, this place is special to me. I’m happy to share with you, but please don’t take in other people,” the meaning is clear enough. If he’s not willing to abide by that agreement, he should say no, and you can go your separate ways, friendly or otherwise. But, if he agrees to hunt with you and not tell anyone, and then breaks that agreement, he’s lied to you. In this sense, the issue is honesty, and the question would be, who wants to hunt with someone who would lie to them?
But the issue really goes far beyond honesty, to a deeper level called honor. Even if the subject of who can hunt where is never discussed, it’s implicit in the relationship between hunters, one of the unwritten laws of hunting. When you invited someone to a hunting spot you’ve found, and they agree to go as an invited guest, they should respect that as your spot. And unless they discuss it with you and get your okay, they should not even think about going back by themselves, let alone intentionally telling someone else or inviting other people there.
Of course, looking at the flip side of this, none of us has the right to try to tie up all the good hunting land for ourselves. Bow hunter Kevin Kennedy told me a friend of his had invited him to hunt a special little area, but in order to go, Kevin had to promise he’d not only never hunt that particular spot again, but that, potentially, he’d never set foot in the entire mountain range again.. “That’s ridiculous,” Kevin said. “I like the guy and want to hunt with him, but he’s so proprietary I won’t do it. If I followed his rule, I’d never be able to hunt on my own anywhere in the whole state.”
I sometimes turn down hunting invitations for the same reason, especially when someone makes outrageous demands of secrecy. At the practical level, I don’t want anyone’s rule to limit my own freedom to explore and discover. At a deeper level, what if they take me some place that I really wasn’t to hunt again, a place I might have discovered on my own? Frankly, I’d rather not know where they hunt than to be tempted to violate their trust. So I just say, “No thanks.”
Which may bring us to the very crux of this discussion. Indeed, it is a sad moment when another hunter violates your confidence and defiles your sacred ground. I can think of only on this worse – doing it to someone else. It’s a matter of honor. It’s sacred ground.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting the "Sacred Ground" Tex. I thought about putting it up as well. It seems that a friendly reminder is due about twice a year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Thanks for posting the "Sacred Ground" Tex. I thought about putting it up as well. It seems that a friendly reminder is due about twice a year.


You could hand some people this story twice a week and it wouldn't make a difference. Rape and take... That's just some folks way of hunting. :evil:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting the "Sacred Ground" Tex. I thought about putting it up as well. It seems that a friendly reminder is due about twice a year.
> ...


True, so true! SOBs! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I can relate to every bit of that.

We took somebody to a spot one year and asked them if they wanted to go back up with us the following year. To our surprise they decline the offer, knowing it was the first time that they had experienced any real success. To our surprise the next year we got to camp and saw our spot had been taken by this guys and five of his other "friends". Treestands were in the spots, everything, was just like we had showed him.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow people get off your soap box.Dang taking NS post all wrong.NS sorry about your spot man that sucks big time.Hope this new spots works out for you and is better then the other spot. By the way great pic.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You tell em Dustin!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You tell em Dustin!


I will. That one reason why we dont see the story and pic on here any more. Because people like them find anything to bitch about.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank YOU for enjoying your hunting outing each Fall where ever it may be.

Thank YOU for contributing to our states Wildlife Managment fund and being a supporter of hunting in general.

Thank YOU for riding on ATV and 4x4 trails pushing animals up into me. Without your constant use of these trails the "powers that be" would shut them down, making my area even further and harder to get to from the asphalt.

Thank YOU for being content with hunting along side many other hunters to allow me the enjoyment of areas with few hunters.

Thanks for some of YOU hunting archery and many of YOU hunting the rifle, it would suck if you all had put in for muzzy tags this Fall.

YOU are who make my hunt enjoyable.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

It's good that you know both sides, so that when age (71) and/or poor health (atrial arhythmia) catches up to you and you become YOU, YOU will know what to do to continue the sport YOU still love! It's just a matter of time, my friend! I hope for the best for you and YOU!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I just remembered why I never come on this site anymore.....This thread went south from the start. For the record I don't view myself better than YOU. I was just venting years of frustration, dealing with a bear spot/hunt gone wrong. So much frustration that I swore off hunting for bears in Idaho. It was just a week ago my good friend and hunting partner put the screws to me and talked me into going this year. There are a lot of good YOU's out there and it seems that just a few YOU's ruin it for the rest. I was really shocked when I came home from work and a bunch of my friends are sticking up for me on here. Funny thing I met all these guys on this forum, and now they are good friends of mine. YOU never know.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My thoughts - 
Congrats on the successful hunts, and your ability to find a way to enjoy hunting when it seems many places are overcrowded. I hope you have many great and successful hunts in the future. 

Being betrayed - the essays shared about the friends "keeping a place a secret" shows true betrayal. I've been lucky to hunt some excellent private lands in Montana with great success. I've had many people ask if they could come along. My response is always the same. "I am a guest, and the landowner has asked that I bring only my family, no friends, along to hunt there." I have then suggested some excellent National Forest Lands nearby. Betrayal sucks.

"My" Sacred spot. I have to call BS on this one. While I empathize with the story line here, hunting, and fishing public lands and waters means that there is no "My" to the sacred spot. I don't care if you've hunted there for 15 years, and paid whatever dues you've paid. It is no more or less yours than it is a hunter that finished hunter's ed last week and bought his rifle/bow and vest/camo at Walmart on the way to the mountain. Sure, its been "your" sacred spot for 15 years, but this is that person's first year there. AND - the only way any game is YOURs is if you own a high fence, confined operation. Public game is public game. And it doesn't matter if you've followed the same calf/fawn since it was nursing from its mama. It belongs to all, regardless of your own relationship with it. If you want a "sacred spot" all your own, then buy some real estate. But when it comes to public lands, it may be special to you, but you have to accept that others WILL use the same spot, regardless of what dues the have paid in the past.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> "My" Sacred spot. I have to call BS on this one. While I empathize with the story line here, hunting, and fishing public lands and waters means that there is no "My" to the sacred spot. I don't care if you've hunted there for 15 years, and paid whatever dues you've paid. It is no more or less yours than it is a hunter that finished hunter's ed last week and bought his rifle/bow and vest/camo at Walmart on the way to the mountain. Sure, its been "your" sacred spot for 15 years, but this is that person's first year there. AND - the only way any game is YOURs is if you own a high fence, confined operation. Public game is public game. And it doesn't matter if you've followed the same calf/fawn since it was nursing from its mama. It belongs to all, regardless of your own relationship with it. If you want a "sacred spot" all your own, then buy some real estate. But when it comes to public lands, it may be special to you, but you have to accept that others WILL use the same spot, regardless of what dues the have paid in the past.


Once again, you missed the point. It's like your head is a rock in a river...

Re-read this paragraph VERY carefully.



> A few years ago a friend and I were skinning a bull elk in the bottom of a canyon, a place I'd discovered on my own several years before. It was a wild place, hard to reach, special to me in its loneliness. I'd never seen anyone else there and never expected to. But right at dark, as we worked on the elk, we spied a hunter climbing up towards us.
> "Hi, Dwight," the hunter said, as casually as if we'd planned to meet right there for coffee.
> "Do I know you?" I said. He was wearing a face mask, and the light was dim.
> When he pulled off his mask, I recognized Monte Moravec, a longbow maker from Missoula. I was incredulous, not just at seeing someone there but someone I knew. "Monte, what in the world are you doing down here?"
> ...


Roberts "friends" invested non of themselves to finding this bear hunting spot. They invested non of themselves into locating and maintaining the bait stations. (If you haven't baited bears you have no idea how much time money and work goes into this) These clowns just showed up the next year uninvited and took over. Hell, why not!? They didn't have to do any of the leg work. Robert and Carl already did all that for them. They raped and ran like the true lazy slobs they are. Period. Quite a different scenario than if someone else were to discover this place on their own and put in all the time, work, and money to make it happen. Robert could at least respect that.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what make and model of kayak did you get NS? I've been thinking about adding a kayak to my hunting arsenal of tools for success.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> My thoughts -
> Congrats on the successful hunts, and your ability to find a way to enjoy hunting when it seems many places are overcrowded. I hope you have many great and successful hunts in the future.
> 
> Being betrayed - the essays shared about the friends "keeping a place a secret" shows true betrayal. I've been lucky to hunt some excellent private lands in Montana with great success. I've had many people ask if they could come along. My response is always the same. "I am a guest, and the landowner has asked that I bring only my family, no friends, along to hunt there." I have then suggested some excellent National Forest Lands nearby. Betrayal sucks.
> ...


Seems you missed the point. Shame on you! I was guilty once on this. Lesson learned. My friend asked a dummy that thought it was OK to throw beer and soda cans from the truck on a hunt where I knew the area very good. I let them both know I was PIs4ed. The next year, you guessed it, that punk showed up nearby with others. Never again!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> what make and model of kayak did you get NS? I've been thinking about adding a kayak to my hunting arsenal of tools for success.


I got a Sevylor Tahiti Classic 9'7" 2 person kayak. I had one years ago and I would get out in the rivers in Washington on it. It is inflatable, and fairly inexpensive, more like a canoe than kayak. I would not take it in class 4 rapids, but it will do the job for me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You tell em Dustin!


Did u notice Dustin spelled every word correctly? :lol:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > You tell em Dustin!
> ...


I don't believe it for a second! :lol:

NS,

Sorry to see you felt betrayed. It is hard to think of something worse than feeling like you have something "sacred" and finding out your confidence was betrayed. Way to use it as motivation to go farther!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> "My" Sacred spot. I have to call BS on this one. While I empathize with the story line here, hunting, and fishing public lands and waters means that there is no "My" to the sacred spot. I don't care if you've hunted there for 15 years, and paid whatever dues you've paid. It is no more or less yours than it is a hunter that finished hunter's ed last week and bought his rifle/bow and vest/camo at Walmart on the way to the mountain. Sure, its been "your" sacred spot for 15 years, but this is that person's first year there. AND - the only way any game is YOURs is if you own a high fence, confined operation. Public game is public game. And it doesn't matter if you've followed the same calf/fawn since it was nursing from its mama. It belongs to all, regardless of your own relationship with it. If you want a "sacred spot" all your own, then buy some real estate. But when it comes to public lands, it may be special to you, but you have to accept that others WILL use the same spot, regardless of what dues the have paid in the past.


 :roll: Either you didn't read the essay or you COMPLETELY missed the point. Try again Gary. _(O)_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Because people like them find anything to *female dog* about.


Either you thought of this on your own or the uptight mods are at it again. Either way, I love you little buddy. Dont ever change!



> Did u notice Dustin spelled every word correctly?


Sometimes he gets his fine sweet wife to type for him...


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like North Slope really struck a nerve with some of "YOU". Congrats Man. Way to maximize your success with the abilities you have. :O||:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Because people like them find anything to *female dog* about.
> 
> 
> Either you thought of this on your own or the uptight mods are at it again. Either way, I love you little buddy. Dont ever change!


It's been like that since the first week we were up and running. We changed most of the self deprecating, humorous replacements.

I thought the replacement for the F word with "I'm drunk and can't find my underwear" was much better. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Because people like them find anything to *female dog* about.
> 
> 
> Either you thought of this on your own or the uptight mods are at it again. Either way, I love you little buddy. Dont ever change!
> ...


Sometimes he gets his fine sweet wife to type for him...[/quote:3024rpoq]

Tex that what pops up when you put the b word in. Btw I did not have my wife type that for me.I did that all on my owen.You don't have to worry about me changing for any one.If they don't like me the way im.Then they can hit the road. :mrgreen: Thanks for the support little bald buddy. :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You NS have been and are always welcome in my camps.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> You NS have been and are always welcome in my camps.


Carful, he smells funny and he'll eat all yer food! :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> am i suppose to be impressed? *nice utah trophies i guess?* you are the superior hunter... :_O=:


Ha ha kind of what I was thinking. The one 4 point muley was nice, I'll say that much. Aside from that I see some milker cow elk and some bulls that look like they are still dependent on those milker cows and all of a sudden YOU become Davy Crockett and are so much better than all those other YOU's.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice animals! I like the arrow strait through the heart picture! I got to get me one of them!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> You NS have been and are always welcome in my camps.


+1



TEX-O-BOB said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > You NS have been and are always welcome in my camps.
> ...


that ok he cant smell any worse then my hunting buddy. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > am i suppose to be impressed? *nice utah trophies i guess?* you are the superior hunter... :_O=:
> ...


Where the hell does it say any where in his post?Does it say in his post that he a better hunter then any one ?Come on tell.If you can't then get off your dam high horse and in joy his dam pic. By the way I bet those elk was killed in utah and was in any bull unit.You tell me you would not shot them with a bow in your hand ?BS. Come if you want to bash him for shooting baby milk cow elk and bulls where are your big daddy and grandpa bulls ?Shaun for the **** you got for taking the long shot on your does. I thought you would be sticking up for him as he did not bash you on your shot.I dont think you are a bad guy and i think you are a dang good shot to kill a deer that farr with a bow. But bashing NS on his pick is a little low.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> colorcountrygunner said:
> 
> 
> > shaun larsen said:
> ...


Uh, pretty much anytime he obnoxiously starts a sentence with the word "YOU" is when he does that...

*YOU are afraid to hike over a half mile and never leave the safety of the roads and trails. Your four wheeler and fifth wheel are your home.YOU hunt late and leave early, afraid of the dark.

YOU have very predictable moves and on opening day, the same thing will happen in the same place, every time, every year.

YOU only hunt on the weekends and never hunt those down times in the hunt.

YOU have taught me that steep and deep are places you will not visit.

YOU lack the drive to finish the hunt unable to push yourself over the top.

Thank YOU. YOU have made me a better hunter. What will YOU teach me this year?
*The only elk success I have to speak of is when last year my brother and I did what NS is so proud of himself for doing and hiked our huevos off into the middle of nowhere and got my bro a 4x5. There was a similar sized bull with him that I opted not to pull the trigger on because we were already going to have an enormous task just getting one elk out of there. Nothing too special, but I'm not going around talking down on people who only hunt weekends and don't hike off the edge of the earth to get one. If you wanna talk mule deer though I do have some very nice accolades there. Whatever though, some of this found this thread obnoxious, some of you don't. Agree to disagree.
Just in case you want proof of some of my mule deer successes...


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

I can sympathize with YOU for having your spot exploited, but YOU did seem a bit pretentious with your photo montage. I hunt steep and deep, I can appreciate where you are coming from but I can see why so many folks flamed up at the get go. 

Good luck with the draw everyone!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

.54 said:


> I can sympathize with YOU for having your spot exploited, but YOU did seem a bit pretentious with your photo montage. I hunt steep and deep, I can appreciate where you are coming from but I can see why so many folks flamed up at the get go.
> 
> Good luck with the draw everyone!


Great to see another .54 cal shooter.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> .54 said:
> 
> 
> > I can sympathize with YOU for having your spot exploited, but YOU did seem a bit pretentious with your photo montage. I hunt steep and deep, I can appreciate where you are coming from but I can see why so many folks flamed up at the get go.
> ...


I am a rear set trigger, patch and ball kind of guy, probably always will be.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

you should move this to the waterfowl forum. it seems with all the drama it would fit there better! 

keep the drama queen a rolling boys!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I like this thread a lot better now that it's been edited with pictures of all those adorable kittens.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Everything's better with more poosy!


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i apologize for my earlier post i understand that you were betrayed my a friend and you needed a rant but you shouldnt tar many people with one brush. I really hope your new spot works out and you keep up your sucess 

wilky


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes NS, I'm sure that when it comes right down to it you are a good dude and a good hunter. I felt this thread was a little pompous but no harm done. While I don't look down my nose at the type of hunters you described I do kind of chuckle watching them strike out year after year and having them tell me I must have insane luck ha ha. Gotta love it though. The more hunters who have their @$$ glued to a 4 wheeler seat the more wide open back country there is for us no-man's-landers to hunt in with the satisfaction of not having our hunt spoiled with crowds and competition.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> am i suppose to be impressed? nice utah trophies i guess? you are the superior hunter... :_O=:


YOU are a fool.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a better hunter than ALL of YOU! :mrgreen: 

I am usually a like everyone kind of guy. Not necesarily a "hang around" with everyone but none the less like them. There have been a few guys on here that I questioned my ability to buddy up to them from posts they have written or photo's they have posted. This thread has really helped me in my decission of what kind of guy they are. Thanx NS for weeding out the rif raf!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I'm a better hunter than ALL of YOU! :mrgreen:
> 
> I am usually a like everyone kind of guy. Not necesarily a "hang around" with everyone but none the less like them. There have been a few guys on here that I questioned my ability to buddy up to them from posts they have written or photo's they have posted. This thread has really helped me in my decission of what kind of guy they are. Thanx NS for weeding out the rif raf!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> I'm a better hunter than ALL of YOU! :mrgreen:
> 
> I am usually a like everyone kind of guy. Not necesarily a "hang around" with everyone but none the less like them. There have been a few guys on here that I questioned my ability to buddy up to them from posts they have written or photo's they have posted. This thread has really helped me in my decission of what kind of guy they are. Thanx NS for weeding out the rif raf!


I don't know if I would be able to sleep at night if I were one of those people who you didn't deem worthy of the pleasure of your company.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a better hunter than ALL of YOU! :mrgreen:
> ...


I wouldn't sweat it. Unless you like Book of Mormon stories and cowboy poetry, he's realy not that fun to be around... :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> colorcountrygunner said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


Eh that doesn't sound half bad, but it would be hard to beat a night of farting and giggling about it with me and my hunting buddies. :mrgreen:


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

I think this whole thread was a ploy by the mods and NS to get traffic up this time of year. We have all been played like fiddles.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> "My" Sacred spot. I have to call BS on this one. While I empathize with the story line here, hunting, and fishing public lands and waters means that there is no "My" to the sacred spot. I don't care if you've hunted there for 15 years, and paid whatever dues you've paid. It is no more or less yours than it is a hunter that finished hunter's ed last week and bought his rifle/bow and vest/camo at Walmart on the way to the mountain.


What you say is true but let me ask this....if you are shown a great spot by a friend and you would've likely never found it without that help, what do you owe that friend for showing you the spot? Sure public ground is public ground but if someone shows you great hunting grounds, shows you where he puts his stands, shows you how to hunt it etc. I think the only decent thing to do is show some gratitude and loyalty to that friend by not just moving into yourself without discussing it with your friend or the person that showed you the spot even if all they were was just a good Samaritan.

To me it isn't about the ground being sacred to one person or even paying your dues to be able to hunt that area, I'm just talking about common human decency. It's just the right thing to do IMHO. It's what makes people selfish and not want to help out the next guy. I don't believe in treating people poorly at my core.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with Bull on this one. I didn't read every post, but I do think we owe respect to one another through our lives. If someone showed me their hunting spot or fishing hole, I would never go back without their invitation to do so. I can never imagine a friend taking me to his hunting spot and then me showing up the next year without being invited. Just seems dirty.....


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

This thread is like a car accident...

It reminds me of shed hunting...

And I swore to myself I wouldn't post a comment.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think Garyfish is right, with internet, Google, maps, gossip and to-day's communication it would be hard to find an area that has not been discovered yet.
But, some of the places I go I would still consider secret and sacred. Sure, there's been a ton of people there ahead of me but I don't always see them when I go there. Secret meaning not a heck of a lot of people go there...sacred meaning it's a special place for me, good memories. Like Packout says, I would feel terrible if I went to somebody else's spot with-out an invite. And vice-versa. 

As far as that trouble maker North Slope: Good job getting in to where most of us won't go. Your ability to be so cunning, sneaky and smelly are very impressive. Keep posting pictures and not them little kitty ones.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^

+1


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd agree on the concept of keeping true to a friend sharing some place. Its messed up to betray the trust of your friends. I do not support that. 

To me, that is a separate issue than feeling a place is more "mine" because I've spent 15 years learning it, compared to the hunter that might "happen" into the place on accident and shoot the trophy buck I've been tracking since bambi-hood. On public lands, years of experience on a place give me no more or less ownership than someone else going there for the first time.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Uhhh, so I'm late to the party and it's just kittens? I don't get it. Sigh....I really should have gone to bed instead of staying up late to catch up on the banter...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'd agree on the concept of keeping true to a friend sharing some place. Its messed up to betray the trust of your friends. I do not support that.
> 
> To me, that is a separate issue than feeling a place is more "mine" because I've spent 15 years learning it, compared to the hunter that might "happen" into the place on accident and shoot the trophy buck I've been tracking since bambi-hood. On public lands, years of experience on a place give me no more or less ownership than someone else going there for the first time.


Again, read the article.

The article specifically addresses the difference between someone who learns and happens on a place on their own, and the person who is shown the place, and unappreciates the time and efforts then shows thanks by returning uninvited with all thier friends and family.

Forget it...some people just don't get it. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> Uhhh, so I'm late to the party and it's just kittens? I don't get it. Sigh....I really should have gone to bed instead of staying up late to catch up on the banter...


Yes you missed it.He took his pic down and put those kitty pic up.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I'd agree on the concept of keeping true to a friend sharing some place. Its messed up to betray the trust of your friends. I do not support that.
> ...


Like I said Shane, his head is a rock in the river. :|


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Clearly. I guess that's another name we can put on the "uninvite" list.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I read it. And I get it. 

And I'd rather my feet be in a river. What a purdy day to be fishing! ;-)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I read it. And I get it.


If so, then what's with your comments? :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Pro. I figured I'd go back and re-read the article posted, just to see if I missed something there. So, I see two completely separate things in the article. One is having a friend betray a trust. In the cases given, it is in relation to disclosing personal information after a promise had been made to hold it in trust. This was presented in the examples of sharing a favorite hunting location and advise learned in how to hunt that specific location. But the real issue to me, has nothing to do with hunting and everything to do with breaking a promise. Sure, the setting of the story is hunting, but the core of the story is about honesty. This same story could be told about a great spot for wild mushrooms, fishing, or quirky bookstore that has a back corner with treasures of antique books. It isn't the resource that is important - it is the breaking of trust. And that in my view is messed up. 

Interwoven in the article is the second part - that is, that the author holds certain places as sacred. I get that, and I appreciate it. But the author also explains that one must put in the same sweat, blood, and tears as he did if he is to be "worthy" of such a spot. And if one does not, they cannot possible hold it as sacred as the author does. AND, they therefore don't have as much "right" to that as the author. Additionally, the author explained his perceived ownership of the spot and game there, and expressed offense when others used it. That is the part I call BS on. With public lands, years of sweat and toil give no more right to it than a first timer. "Dues paid" is irrelevant. The other part implied in the article is that the author suggests that somehow, somewhere, anyone else that happens on his sacred spot should know his feelings and respect those. Unless the author is willing to publish and post a treatise on the matter, that is just ridiculous and quite frankly, highly egotistical. Public land is that. Public. And it doesn't matter if your first hunting trip there was in your Mother's womb. Everyone has the same right to be there. 

Like the author, I've hunted in my own "sacred spots" only to find someone else there. You deal with it and go on. And, like the author, I've had friendships betrayed by disclosure of information shared in confidence. And such experiences are hurtful and result in lost friendships. It sucks.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still the best hunter on this forum!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> I'm still the best hunter on this forum!


Dang 22, you're the second person I heard say that! Gotta be true! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am seeing Gary's point as well as Tex. This reminds me of a story when I was 12 or 13 and at the "East Fork Of the Bear" scout camp. I caught a 13" fish under the bridge. I took it to get measured at the trading post. When I returned, there was a kid fishing in my spot. I got angry and told him that it was MY spot and he needed to leave. He didn't so I beat the crap out of him! His friends jumped in and began to work me over. Although I won the weekly "big fish contest" I learned a valuble lesson that day.....................Never beat up a guy who has a bunch of friends when you are by yourself! I learned the other lesson later in life when I realized that I had no right to get angry at him for being in my spot. It wasn't my spot. It was however a great spot in which I caught a great fish but none the less was for all. I know that this story has no real relavance to what the thread is about but I thought it was a good story.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You have a way with word 22. You must be a cowboy poet.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> but I thought it was a good story.


Me too !! :O||:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

elk22hunter said:


> but I thought it was a good story.


I'm not a beer drinker but I'd feed you some for more savvy like that at my campfire. Or at least some apple beer.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

North Slope, you forgot our favorite kitten photo.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bwahahahahahah! That kid's puttin the Kung-Foo grip on that cat!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

So many nights I sit by my window 
Waiting for someone to sing me his song 
So many dreams I kept deep inside me 
Alone in the dark but now 
*You*'ve come along

And *you*
Light up my life.
*You* give me hope
To carry on. 
*You* light up my days 
And fill my nights
With song.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Really Gary?

He didn't imply that at all! :roll: Go read it again.

Here, I'll make it easy for you.

What he said:


> After all, I'd spent four hunting seasons, plus countless hours and money scouting, learning the area. Yes, it was public land, open to anybody, but my personal knowledge wasn't for public broadcast.





> I learned that some hunters from our town had killed several big bucks during the rifle season - in the very spot where we had been. How did they learn about that spot? I wondered. The answer was not good. My friend had told them. Apparently he thought it was okay. After all, I wouldn't be there during the rifle season. Besides, I'd probably never find out. What would it hurt? But it did hurt. It hurt because they'd taken the very animals that made this spot special to me, animals I'd worked years to find. It hurt because those hunters, who'd invested none of themselves there, probably had less than full respect or appreciation for that place.





> I've never resented meeting someone like Monte in the field, someone who has paid his dues and respects the place as much as I do. It's his sacred ground, too. But people who have invested none of themselves in a place have no foundation for respect. Did those rifle hunters who killed the deer truly appreciate and revere that place as much as I did? I don't know, but I doubt it because appreciation comes not from what you take out of a place but from what you invest into it - your time, effort and emotions. And I know those hunters invested nothing but a quick horse ride and a few bullets. From my point of view, they raped and ran.


What you perceived:


> But the author also explains that one must put in the same sweat, blood, and tears as he did if he is to be "worthy" of such a spot. And if one does not, they cannot possible hold it as sacred as the author does. AND, they therefore don't have as much "right" to that as the author.





> Additionally, the author explained his perceived ownership of the spot and game there, and expressed offense when others used it. That is the part I call BS on.


Your reading comprehension skills need some work dude...


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

elk22hunter said:


> North Slope, you forgot our favorite kitten photo.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Hell, makes you wonder if she loves that cat or if she intends on eating it when it stops breathing!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> So many nights I sit by my window
> Waiting for someone to sing me his song
> So many dreams I kept deep inside me
> Alone in the dark but now
> ...


I soooooooo remember when Debbie Boone sang that hit tune!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > So many nights I sit by my window
> ...


You were probably sitting in your 1972 Nova making out with Miss Right or "Mis Right Now" wondering what those funny tingling sensations in your groin area were...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> This same story could be told about quirky bookstore that has a back corner with treasures of antique books.


I know what you THINK you said Gary...so I fixed it so you can see what we all really read.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Everyone I knew dove for the radio KNOB to turn the radio to another station EVERYTIME that song came on. :twisted: and yes...... I was in my '72 chevy at the time. 8) 
Was a great car, 350....built to the nuts. my last hot rod..... in my youth.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This is how I perceived it... 



> This same story could be told about a great spot for mushrooms, or quirky bookstore that has a back corner with treasures of antique books.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess we just read it differently. Fair enough.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Who's Debbie Boone? In 1972 I was still crapping my diapers.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Who's Debbie Boone? In 1972 I was still crapping my diapers.


My son asks the same thing about Nirvana...


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

This thread is starting to sound like an EXTENDS commercial.
Big


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I guess we just read it differently. Fair enough.


Understatement of the year!

Maybe those of who actually know northslope understand where he is coming from. Just a thought.....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we just read it differently. Fair enough.
> ...


Don't you mean...understand northslope?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

bigbr said:


> This thread is starting to sound like an EXTENDS commercial.
> Big


+1, but you have to admit it has been somewhat entertaining. Helps with the "pre-draw" jitters. 



2full said:


> Everyone I knew dove for the radio KNOB to turn the radio to another station EVERYTIME that song came on. :twisted: and yes...... I was in my '72 chevy at the time. 8)
> Was a great car, 350....built to the nuts. my last hot rod..... in my youth.


You didn't go for the knob if you were on a date. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

For those who like a good hi-jack of a thread and where it was going,........ This is for you if you are intrested........http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=2518


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh my gee willikers! I just watched her sing it and can honestly say that I want to marry that girl! She put me right smack dab in the middle of my Sophomore year. I wasn't out in the car making out like Tex o Bobber thought. I was at the dance with my arms around a beautiful young girls waist just a slow dancin'!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is another song this thread reminds me of:

Isn't it rich?
Are we a pair?
Me here at last on the ground,
You in mid-air.
Send in the clowns.

Isn't it bliss?
Don't you approve?
One who keeps tearing around,
One who can't move.
Where are the clowns?
Send in the clowns.

http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=9007


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This phrase was taken from the songfacts that you included NHS.

"The title refers to a phrase reputedly used in a circus when an unforeseen disaster had occurred, with the clowns being sent in to distract the audience from the problem."

Are you seriously calling me a "clown"

Well Thank *YOU!*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> This phrase was taken from the songfacts that you included NHS.
> 
> "The title refers to a phrase reputedly used in a circus when an unforeseen disaster had occurred, with the clowns being sent in to distract the audience from the problem."
> 
> Are you seriously calling me a "clown"


 :lol: You are more of a rodeo clown.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Debbie Boone? In 1972 I was still crapping my diapers.
> ...


I know the song I just didn't know Debbie! She's a hottie...70's style!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > MadHunter said:
> ...


If you are going with the 70's style, you cant say hottie. She is a Fox!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Everybody I knew hated that song, both guys and gals. It was was so overplayed everyone was sick of it. 
Just the same as American Pie, by Don Mclain from that era.
*-band-*


----------



## Snaggle (Jan 17, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Where the hell does it say any where in his post?Does it say in his post that he a better hunter then any one ?Come on tell.If you can't then get off your dam high horse and in joy his dam pic. By the way I bet those elk was killed in utah and was in any bull unit.You tell me you would not shot them with a bow in your hand ?BS. Come if you want to bash him for shooting baby milk cow elk and bulls where are your big daddy and grandpa bulls ?Shaun for the **** you got for taking the long shot on your does. I thought you would be sticking up for him as he did not bash you on your shot.I dont think you are a bad guy and i think you are a dang good shot to kill a deer that farr with a bow. But bashing NS on his pick is a little low.


English please.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Snaggle said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell does it say any where in his post?Does it say in his post that he a better hunter then any one ?Come on tell.If you can't then get off your dam high horse and in joy his dam pic. By the way I bet those elk was killed in utah and was in any bull unit.You tell me you would not shot them with a bow in your hand ?BS. Come if you want to bash him for shooting baby milk cow elk and bulls where are your big daddy and grandpa bulls ?Shaun for the **** you got for taking the long shot on your does. I thought you would be sticking up for him as he did not bash you on your shot.I dont think you are a bad guy and i think you are a dang good shot to kill a deer that farr with a bow. But bashing NS on his pick is a little low.
> ...


You must be new. Everyone who's anyone on this sight speaks Dustinese.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Just the same as American Pie, by Don Mclain from that era.


Every time I hear that stinker I wanna :O>>:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Snaggle said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell does it say any where in his post?Does it say in his post that he a better hunter then any one ?Come on tell.If you can't then get off your dam high horse and in joy his dam pic. By the way I bet those elk was killed in utah and was in any bull unit.You tell me you would not shot them with a bow in your hand ?BS. Come if you want to bash him for shooting baby milk cow elk and bulls where are your big daddy and grandpa bulls ?Shaun for the **** you got for taking the long shot on your does. I thought you would be sticking up for him as he did not bash you on your shot.I dont think you are a bad guy and i think you are a dang good shot to kill a deer that farr with a bow. But bashing NS on his pick is a little low.
> ...


This is what dkhntrdstn was _really_ trying to say. Please click here for the translation into english:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS YOU are disgusting.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Nate.... he's got a point. I see that purple thing sing and I feel like i have to shower.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> NHS YOU are disgusting.


+1


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Snaggle said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


outch


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Shaun for the **** you got for taking the long shot on your does. I thought you would be sticking up for him as he did not bash you on your shot.


not in public he didnt....



dkhntrdstn said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Snaggle said:
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> not in public he didnt....


Not in private either...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah let's all talk again about how ridiculous of a long shot that Shaun took. I still remember that awesome thread!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Yeah let's all talk again about how ridiculous of a long shot that Shaun took. I still remember that awesome thread!


I really hope I draw some more antlerless tags this year!! I wanna launch some 150+ yard bombs  <<--O/


----------

